# Bandsaw table top dust collection.



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been trying to figure a way to get the dust off my BS table top. I run my big dust collector to the lower part and I have been trying to use my shop vac. to pick up the dust on top. What I have tried so far is either it gets in the way of what I am working on or it doesn't stay put or falls off. I would appreciate seeing what you guys do.

Thanks Don


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

For dust to be on the table it'll likely have had to travel around with the blade, so the first thing I'd try is somehow getting a brush on both sides of the blade below the table to dislodge the dust. Couple that with a good shop-vac or dust collector hooked up and imagine that'd help with your issue


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have been trying to figure a way to get the dust off my BS table top. I run my big dust collector to the lower part and I have been trying to use my shop vac. to pick up the dust on top. What I have tried so far is either it gets in the way of what I am working on or it doesn't stay put or falls off. I would appreciate seeing what you guys do.
> 
> Thanks Don


Like Epic wrote, the blade goes down, so any dust that is showing up on the table top, probably road the blade around. My bandsaw (http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-345.html) has dust ports underneath the table top and in the cabinet below. 

I use:
1. a Jet DC-1100
2. a Thein Top Hat pre-separator
3. 10' of 6" flexible hose
4. a shop made "Y" that converts the 6" into two (2) 4" ports
5. short 4" flexible hoses to each dust port on the band saw.

The set up works real well except when re-sawing wet logs. With wet logs, the saw dust gets caught in the kerf.


----------

